

The Turing Solution (BBC Radio 4 programme) - Graham24
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01jqjl5

======
ColinWright
It's very odd hearing a friend present a programme on radio. He seems
simultaneously natural and stilted.

Very odd.

Good programme, pulling together lots of historical perspectives, as well as
some details I didn't know before.

